# My Girls....



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I ran across this picture of my 3 girls and thought I would share....


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Too cute! But am I missing something? Or perhaps you are, I only see 2 girls.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Fanatical 1,
I am sorry, but I must be going blind. I only see two of your pretty little girls.
Rob


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Maybe its the car in the background


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I think this is a case of the dad trying to be too cute!

Yeah, it's the car in the background. I was reading about hobbies and people's other interests besides camping and I have not seen
much on cars. I know the greatest things in my life is my family, wife and the two girls, but cars and camping (nature in general)
are what I live for. Now, if I could find a campground with a road car track and a lake to ski on with a pontoon boat for the evening cruise!

Mark


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Sooooo what year is that screaming yellow corvette? Convertible? Looks like black interior??

I am sure it's a beaut (as well as the other two cuties)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Your daughters are Beautiful, God Bless them!!

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Adorable photo!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Sooooo what year is that screaming yellow mustang? Convertible? Looks like black interior??
> 
> I am sure it's a beaut (as well as the other two cuties)


I don't think it's a mustang. Looks like a C5 'vette to me. Z06 maybe? Help us out here Fanatical1....


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I see 3


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Sooooo what year is that screaming yellow mustang? Convertible? Looks like black interior??
> 
> I am sure it's a beaut (as well as the other two cuties)


I don't think it's a mustang. Looks like a C5 'vette to me. Z06 maybe? Help us out here Fanatical1....
[/quote]

Those are 3 very cute girls.
It is a vette and with those type door handles I would say it is between an '02 - '04 model.

Leon


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Who said mustang???









Oh darn...editing the first post does not change the ones people have snipped....


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

fl_diesel said:


> I see 3


Me too and I'm a girl!!!







all 3 are beautiful, but I think you slighted the biggest one!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

They are all very cute
You should proud of all 3

Don


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very cute girls!! I have been blessed with 2 (and a who knows on the way) as well!
Nice Vette too. we are reeady for the sports car addition. Once the Nanny is gone we are trading her car in for something FUN too !!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments on my daughters.... I think they're cute too....

It looks like we have some car guys here! Yes, it's an 02, C-5 Z06... Now if I can just figure out how to 
keep them away from guys with fast cars when they grow up!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on my daughters.... I think they're cute too....
> 
> It looks like we have some car guys here! Yes, it's an 02, C-5 Z06... Now if I can just figure out how to
> keep them away from guys with fast cars when they grow up!


When and if you do, let me know. My oldest daughter will be 10 this year and I am already starting to get worried.

Thor


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on my daughters.... I think they're cute too....
> 
> It looks like we have some car guys here! Yes, it's an 02, C-5 Z06... Now if I can just figure out how to
> keep them away from guys with fast cars when they grow up!


You do what my dad did with all of us girls - teach them to drive those fast cars and they will never get in a car with a guy driving....

The first car I ever drove was my dad's race car (I actually spent hours and hours helping dad work on that thing) - I was about 10 or so when he let me take it around the track for fun.... my daily driver in high school was a 1974 Firebird that was about as far from stock as you could get (unless you count the AM radio) - he had torn apart one of the old race cars and dumped the engine in the Firebird.... that thing smoked. I was raised around fast cars....never let a boy drive me anywhere...


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> You do what my dad did with all of us girls - teach them to drive those fast cars and they will never get in a car with a guy driving....
> 
> The first car I ever drove was my dad's race car (I actually spent hours and hours helping dad work on that thing) - I was about 10 or so when he let me take it around the track for fun.... my daily driver in high school was a 1974 Firebird that was about as far from stock as you could get (unless you count the AM radio) - he had torn apart one of the old race cars and dumped the engine in the Firebird.... that thing smoked. I was raised around fast cars....never let a boy drive me anywhere...


It's a good thought, but when I tried to teach my oldest DD to drive she picked up this boy! I don't think the he saw it coming either.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My girl isn't much into cars but my youngest son cannot get enough of "race cars". Ben loves going for drives with the top down.










Thor


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thor,

Nice looking C6!

My girls do like to go for rides, the problem is which one gets picked to go for the ride.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Thor,
> My girls do like to go for rides, the problem is which one gets picked to go for the ride.


Thats the bummer about vettes! with a coupe, you can just let the kids flop around in the back right?








a little less options with a convertable i suppose. The DW wants a convertable.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> It looks like we have some car guys here!


 Yup, a few "Car Gals", too









PHOOEY came out of storage this weekend and breathed the cool New England Spring air. Can't drive her much right now 'cuz there's still ice on the road and the mud ruts are KILLERS, but it sure is good to open the garage door and see her waiting right there!! Now I KNOW it's Spring!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

I hear you....It snowed at our place last night
















I love winter like most Canadians do.....however enough, is enough.....where is spring????

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor,

It snowed here too







but, hey - Seeker thought it was GREAT so I put him out one door and ducked thru the other to check on PHOOEY...yup, she's still there, just waiting patiently


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> > It looks like we have some car guys here!
> 
> 
> Yup, a few "Car Gals", too
> ...


Wolfie,

Is that a "float" or a car you have there????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> Is that a "float" or a car you have there????


I guess the answer is "YES"!!!

I'm the 'Water Wizard" for the Pipe & Drum Band...and carry the water in all the parades. Parade organizers don't seem to think that a really cute car is enough...they want it "decorated" too. Go figure


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

You guys are killing me with the vette photos. I'm getting so itchy to get mine finished. Here is mine the day I brought mine home. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...3_588_32538.jpg
This is my daughter with here car. Hard to "park" in one of these, too.
5 spd with pearl ghost flames Fiero
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...3_588_36727.jpg
Bob


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> You guys are killing me with the vette photos. I'm getting so itchy to get mine finished. Here is mine the day I brought mine home. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...3_588_32538.jpg
> This is my daughter with here car. Hard to "park" in one of these, too.
> 5 spd with pearl ghost flames Fiero
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...3_588_36727.jpg
> Bob


Bob,

That's a beautiful Vette you have! What year is it? When will you have it done?

Mark


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Mark,
It is a 65. No end in sight lol. I have had this for 14 years and only have put about 20 miles on it. What doesn't show in the pictures is the bad frame under it. The rot was very well hidden by an owner prior to the one I bought it from. Soooooooooooo I bought a mandrel bent rectangular tube frame with C4 suspension for it and carried it home on top of the truck from Alabama on the way home from a habitat for Humanity build. I thought as long as I was upgrading the chassis I'd modernize the power too. So I bought an LM4 aluminum 5.3 with under 100 miles on it. The side exhaust is done and the engine is mounted and the clutch actuation is solved. I still have some wiring and fuel supply parts to procure before I put the body on it. I plan to pull the body off the old chassis and paint it this summer before mounting to the new frame. If you go here you'll see what is happening with the car.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...um=588&st=0
http://Outbackers.com/forums/index....ser;cat=44;u=34
Bob


----------

